# No period, brown discharge



## CheekyChick

Hello everyone,

I ovulated early this month (CD 11) and expected my period this week. However, last Saturday (the morning I planned to take a pregnancy test) I woke up feeling really premenstrual, stomach ache etc. and when I went to the toilet there was a small amount of blood. I tested anyway, bfn, and waited for my period to arrive. Since then I have had nothing but a small amount of brown discharge when I wipe and no more period pains or signs. Today (Tuesday, 15dpo) the discharge is almost gone and I don't think I'll get my period now. I did another test (just the cheap urine strips) and bfn...What could be wrong with me? Since coming off bc last September I have bled regularly every month and now this. I also use the clearblue fertility monitor and don't know how to set it for this month now...?
Has anyone else experienced this?
Thanks and baby dust to all xx


----------



## Natsby

not a clue but I didn´t want to read and run. I have heard of people not getting a positive until a bit later due to late implantation. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Had to doublecheck that I didn't post this in my sleep, but no I don't have a second account with the username CheekyChick :haha: ...as I have had exactly the same, down to the day!

Light cramping Fri night/Sat morning. Very light brown spotting on Saturday afternoon. Prepared myself for the AF onslaught....and...well...nothing. :wacko: Perhaps a little more *very* light spotting Sunday & Monday, and very occasional, and very light, cramping, and that is about it!

So, I just don't know what is going on this month :nope:

In my case I'm deffo not preggo, we were meant to start ttc on this next cycle...which may or may not have already started, but with no clear AF I just don't know? :shrug:


----------



## Saz100

What you are describing sounds very much like implantation bleeding to me. Some women go weeks with BFN's before they get their BFP. Maybe wait a few days and then try testing again if you can hold your nerve lol...good luck and let us know how yo get on:flower:


----------



## CedarWood

I am currently, going through the same thing. Very dark brownish discharge. Period was due Friday. Discharge since Sat. Very light in amount but dark in color. 
KUP on what happens with you.


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Still no AF for me, and and more spotting since last weekend.

Currently CD36 :wacko:


----------



## CheekyChick

Had a very short period and this cycle my fertility monitor showed ovulation, so def not pregnant! Fingers crossed for this time then!


----------

